# Mcintosh Double Din



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

click here


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Wow! I never knew Subarus came with McIntosh equipment! Interesting!?!?!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool. Looks like MasterMod was on the hunt last night.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Figures... just purchased all my equipment, and now this and a McIntosh 440 pops up for sale.


----------

